# Blitz für Canon EOS 550D



## Springmaus (15. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab na nun meine Camera seit einiger Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden !

Doch nun bin ich am Überlegen ob es sinvoll ist ein neuen Blitz anzuschaffen

Ich bitte mal um Vorschläge welcher Blitz für meine Camera passt und vor allen im

kleineren Preislichen Rahmen ist.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Servus Doris

Gegenfrage: Wozu möchtest du den Blitz verwenden ... welche Entfernungen zum Objekt sind für dich wichtig ?
Danach richtet sich die Größe/Leistung des Blitzes ...
Dein Kamerainterner Blitz reicht wohl nicht ?

Passen tut natürlich Canon ...
Metz soll auch nicht schlecht sein ...

Leitwert 36/40 ... da kannst aus einer max. Entfernung von ca. 5m noch aufhellen. Für weiter weg reicht die Blitzleistung dann nicht mehr. Da braucht es dann einen stärkeren Blitz (Leitwert 50 und Größer)

Ich habe einen Canon Speedlight 430 EX II ... hat eine Leitwert von 43
Für meine Ansprüche reicht er vollkommen ... Aufhellen bei Feiern etc. ...

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Springmaus (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Hallo

vielen Dank ja ich meinte für Feiern und für größere Räume 

wünsch Dir auch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Digicat (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Danke ...

Also für den gleichen Zweck ...

Meine zwei Favoriten, wobei ich immer zum "Original" greifen würde ...

Canon Speedlight 430 EX II

Metz mecablitz 50 AF-1 Digital für Canon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

,

ich habe ebenfalls das 430 EX II würde heute jedoch auf den großen Bruder zurückgreifen wenn ich damals das Geld gehabt hätte. Bestell Dir ebenfalls die LEE Filter mit. Für Innenaufnahmen benötigst Du unbedingt den passenden Filter damit die Lichtstimmung nicht kaputt gemacht wird, die genaue Nummer weis ich gerade nicht aus dem Kopf- ich glaube es ist die 256.

Aber wie Helmut schon schrieb, was knipst Du denn so am liebsten ? Bei mir sind es Portraits, dehalb habe ich mir auch gleich noch eine Softbox mit Lampenstativ für zu Hause bestellt. Das 430er könnte ich später so z.B. auch als Slave also 2. Blitz zum Hauptblitz verwenden.

Welche Objektive hast Du ?


----------



## Springmaus (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Hallo,

ich hab mir die Camera Canon EOS 550 D vor ca 1,5 Jahren gekauft war ein Setpreis

incl. Opjektiv 18 - 55 mm 
und              55 - 250 mm

meistens  "knipse" ich nur so mit den Voreinstellungen.

Meine Schwiegermutter wird nun 80 und wenn ich Fotos machen möchte, sollte
ich auch einen guten Blitz dabei haben.

Einen Tagekurs bei der VHS hab ich mitgemacht aber allzuviel ist nicht hängen geblieben

Na ja trotz allen hab ich für mich schon sehr schöne Foto hinbekommen.

Makros find ich besonders schön, schaue auch immer wieder gerne die tollen Fotos

von den anderen Usern hier an. Aber ob ich das mal hinbekomme


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Alternativ kannst Du ja mal im dforum vorbei schauen, ich habe dort schon gute bereits zentrierte rattenschafe Objektive erworben. Vielleicht findest Du da ja nen günstigen, passenden Blitz oder stellst halt ne Suchanfrage. Nur schnelles reagieren ist hier beim Kauf nötig - gute Angebote sind innerhalb weniger Stunden weg.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Hallo Doris,

ich habe ein Canon Speedlite 380EX übrig, falls es dich oder jemand anderen interessiert können wir handeln.

Eine Expertenmeinung zu dem Blitz bekommst Du sicher von den Canonhelden hier im Forum.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Blitz für Canon EOS 550D*

Hallo Doris,

der Blitz ist versandbereit. Da wir nicht bei EBay sind und Du vieleicht Angst hast, dass ich Dir Wasserflaschen schicken könnte hier ein paar Bilder von dem Blitzer, da es per PN nicht geht mit den Bildern.

    

Muß nur noch wissen wohin und das Ding ist auf der Resie.


Grüße

Thomas


----------

